# Holly Slide show



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I am just so excited right now. My son was working with Holly while I was getting some photos of her. I not only ended up with enough good photos to put together a slide show, I think I'm going to have to get some of these enlarged. However, thats not the great part. If you look at the slide show you can see where Holly almost.. OH so close, got up on my son's hand.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/show/

YAY HOLLY!!!

Terri ~


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I clicked on your link and a black screen came up and "Oh No", "We couldn't find anything" was written on it.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Hummm, now what? Your not the only one that couldn't see the show. I'll tinker with it tomorrow and see if I can find the problem.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

OK, I think I have it fixed. I had my settings on Flickr set to private. I can't check it myself because the site remembers me, so of course it always works for me.

Give it a try again and let me know if it worked this time. If not I'm going to have to actaully read the instructions..LOL


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*It worked for me, holly is a very pretty tiel. I really loved her markings. And ur son got very close to her.*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow! She looks terrific! What a beautifully marked girl!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty girl Holly is


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

One word to sum it all up: Stunning. That is what she is, kudos.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow she is so adorable!! and i see her on ur hand on one point!!!


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

nice pictures


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on Holly and the photos. I'm having a blast with her and Yes, she does like the camera. I had a couple of photos I had to dump because she came right up to the lens and with one eye try to peer into the camera. She is certainly a little ham!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow.... what great photos. Holly is a very pretty little girl.


----------

